# I want a chili recipe



## RedTemplar

Brothers, Fall weather is approaching and I would like to make some chili for the Lodge. My current recipe will do in Hazard, Ky. but I know it would not pass muster anywhere in Texas.  So, if one or more brothers would share their recipe it would be appreciated. BTW, I am not asking anyone to give away their secret ingredient, I just want a nice chili. Thanks in advance.


----------



## owls84

I don't know of one, ask Tom he won the first annual Chili Cookoff at 148. I think my protest never got filed because i have yet to hear a follow up on it. 

(I am really excited to try the different chili recipes)


----------



## HKTidwell

Secret ingredients?  We only use peppers and tomatoes  Of course you go light on the tomatoes.

I would help you but I never follow recipes. :S I just start throwing things in the pan till I get the taste I want.  Things are never the same, and you never know how good it will be.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Ingredients
2 teaspoons oil
2 onions, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 lb lean ground beef
3/4 lb beef sirloin, cubed
1 (14 1/2 ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 can dark beer
1 cup strong coffee
2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste
1 can beef broth
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 1/2 tablespoons chili sauce
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon cocoa
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon salt
4 (15 ounce) cans kidney beans
4 chili peppers, chopped



Heat oil.
Cook onions, garlic and meat until brown.
Add tomatoes, beer, coffee, tomato paste and beef broth.
Add spices Stir in 2 cans of kidney beans and peppers.
Reduce heat and simmer for 1 1/2 hours.
Add 2 remaining cans of kidney beans and simmer for another 30 minutes.


----------



## RedTemplar

blake said:


> Ingredients
> 2 teaspoons oil
> 2 onions, chopped
> 3 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 lb lean ground beef
> 3/4 lb beef sirloin, cubed
> 1 (14 1/2 ounce) can diced tomatoes
> 1 can dark beer
> 1 cup strong coffee
> 2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste
> 1 can beef broth
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 3 1/2 tablespoons chili sauce
> 1 tablespoon cumin
> 1 tablespoon cocoa
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1 teaspoon cayenne
> 1 teaspoon coriander
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 4 (15 ounce) cans kidney beans
> 4 chili peppers, chopped
> 
> 
> 
> Heat oil.
> Cook onions, garlic and meat until brown.
> Add tomatoes, beer, coffee, tomato paste and beef broth.
> Add spices Stir in 2 cans of kidney beans and peppers.
> Reduce heat and simmer for 1 1/2 hours.
> Add 2 remaining cans of kidney beans and simmer for another 30 minutes.



looks tasty,blake


----------



## ljlinson1206

OK, I bought all the stuff last night and am making the chilli using your recipe Brother Blake.  I was unsure about a few of the ingrediants.  I'm not sure what chilli sauce is, or chilli peppers.  My local store does not carry coriander.  I  used chilli powder and jalapeno's.  It smells fantastic.  I'll post again after supper.


----------



## ljlinson1206

GREAT chilli recipe.  A little to tame, but add more red pepper and it helps.  Awsome for a base to add your own touch.  Thanks Blake.


----------



## Blake Bowden

ljlinson1206 said:


> GREAT chilli recipe.  A little to tame, but add more red pepper and it helps.  Awsome for a base to add your own touch.  Thanks Blake.



Awesome!


----------



## TCShelton

The secret chili ingredient is hot chorizo.


----------



## scottmh59

hormel makes a good chili.:whoo:

and then theres always a good horse chili:deadhorse::target:


----------



## Papatom

blake said:


> Ingredients
> 2 teaspoons oil
> 2 onions, chopped
> 3 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 lb lean ground beef
> 3/4 lb beef sirloin, cubed
> 1 (14 1/2 ounce) can diced tomatoes
> 1 can dark beer
> 1 cup strong coffee
> 2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste
> 1 can beef broth
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 3 1/2 tablespoons chili sauce
> 1 tablespoon cumin
> 1 tablespoon cocoa
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1 teaspoon cayenne
> 1 teaspoon coriander
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 4 (15 ounce) cans kidney beans
> 4 chili peppers, chopped
> 
> 
> 
> Heat oil.
> Cook onions, garlic and meat until brown.
> Add tomatoes, beer, coffee, tomato paste and beef broth.
> Add spices Stir in 2 cans of kidney beans and peppers.
> Reduce heat and simmer for 1 1/2 hours.
> Add 2 remaining cans of kidney beans and simmer for another 30 minutes.


 
BEANS.  In TEXAS you gotta be kidding.


----------



## JTM

> 1 can dark beer
> 1 cup strong coffee



really?


----------



## SMITHENHALS

I hate to be a bump on a log guys, but Texas Chili does not contain any beans, tomato chunks, vegetable chunks, coffee, or chocolate. Texas Chili should consist of Chili grind beef, tomato sauce, broth, spices, and chili peppers (but never visible pieces). Here is a fantastic recipe by Susan Dean_, _*2008 Terlingua International Chili Championship Winner.*

Susan Dean Chili Recipe​Step 1 - Combine 3 TB San Antonio Original Chili Power and 2 TB Mexene Chili Powder to create Susanâ€™s chili powder blend.
Step 2 â€“ Brown 2 pounds of coarse-ground beef. Cover with liquid and boil for 20 minutes.
Step 3 â€“ Add the following and simmer for one hour

               One can 14 Â½ Swanson beef broth
              1 -  8 oz can Huntâ€™s no-salt tomato sauce
              1 cube Knorrâ€™s beef bullion
              1 cube Knorrâ€™s chicken bullion
              3 TB Susanâ€™s chili powder blend
              1 TB granulated onion
              1 TB paprika
              1 pk Sazon Goya

 Step 4 â€“ Add the following and simmer for thirty minutes
              2 TB Susanâ€™s chili powder blend
              1 tsp granulated garlic
              1 TB cumin
 
 Step 5 â€“ Adjust heat with Louisiana â€œOrignalâ€ Hot Sauce


----------



## Blake Bowden

smithenhals said:


> i hate to be a bump on a log guys, but texas chili does not contain any beans, tomato chunks, vegetable chunks, coffee, or chocolate. Texas chili should consist of chili grind beef, tomato sauce, broth, spices, and chili peppers (but never visible pieces). Here is a fantastic recipe by susan dean_, _*2008 terlingua international chili championship winner.*
> 
> susan dean chili recipe​step 1 - combine 3 tb san antonio original chili power and 2 tb mexene chili powder to create susanâ€™s chili powder blend.
> step 2 â€“ brown 2 pounds of coarse-ground beef. Cover with liquid and boil for 20 minutes.
> step 3 â€“ add the following and simmer for one hour
> 
> one can 14 Â½ swanson beef broth
> 1 -  8 oz can huntâ€™s no-salt tomato sauce
> 1 cube knorrâ€™s beef bullion
> 1 cube knorrâ€™s chicken bullion
> 3 tb susanâ€™s chili powder blend
> 1 tb granulated onion
> 1 tb paprika
> 1 pk sazon goya
> 
> step 4 â€“ add the following and simmer for thirty minutes
> 2 tb susanâ€™s chili powder blend
> 1 tsp granulated garlic
> 1 tb cumin
> 
> step 5 â€“ adjust heat with louisiana â€œoriginalâ€ hot sauce


 
yummm!!


----------



## SMITHENHALS

I made this for dinner last night after, and yup, it is still my favorite chili recipe. It makes a darn good Frito Pie (another Texas staple). Just ladle 1 cup of chili over 1 cup of Fritos, top with sharp cheddar cheese and dig in!


----------



## Braden

Easy chili recipe....
1 lb ground beef
One can rotel
Two cans ranch style beans
One can tomato sauce

Brown meat. Transfer into deep pot add all ingredients and bring to a simmer.  Serve! (even better if done in a Dutch oven)
Everyone we have given this recipe to loves it. Very simple and just double the recipe for about 6 people. 
Mike Braden F.C. 
Caledonia 68


----------



## TCShelton

Add a good portion of spicy chorizo.  Makes all the difference.


----------



## turtle

TCShelton said:


> Add a good portion of spicy chorizo. Makes all the difference.



thats a scary thing to say with that avatar of yours..lol


----------



## MacFie

Man do I have some recipes for this section.  Bachelour newly entered to the cooking world.  Here's the chili I made, which I liked a bunch!

2 teaspoons oil
2 onions, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 lb lean ground beef
3/4 lb beef sirloin, cubed
1 (14 1/2 ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 can dark beer
1 cup strong coffee
2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste
1 can beef broth
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 1/2 tablespoons chili sauce
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon cocoa
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon salt
4 (15 ounce) cans kidney beans
4 serrano peppers, chopped

Now, as a not so native Texan, I can tell you, when you decide to remove the seeds from those serrano peppers, do not do it with bare hands.  They will burn for hours.  Cooking 101, ay?  Also, it is kind of a sweet and hot chili.  First chili recipe I ever tried, but I love it.


----------



## TCShelton

turtle said:


> thats a scary thing to say with that avatar of yours..lol



Trust Richard.  He would know. lol


----------



## peace out

I've never agreed with the whole "no bean" idea.  My chili always has beans.  I'm fourth generation Texan and this is one area I depart from Texas tradition.


----------



## Albert

i have no idea of cooking!


----------



## JTM

I saw beans involved in a Chili recipe.  Why did this thread get a good rating??  (haha)


----------



## cemab4y

FYI: Chili sauce is a condiment, sort of like a thick ketchup. It is not spicy, and you can find it in bottles, in the supermarket, next to the ketchup. Coriander is a spice, for this recipe, use the ground powder, you can find it in the spice section. BTW- I love chili, it is one food that is better, when it is left over! You may wish to check my recipe for Cincinnati style chili, it is a good change of pace.


----------



## fairmanjd

Greetings.
Might I say to you that when we lived in Asia, my family acquired quite a taste for curry. I've been thinking of incorporating it into a chili recipe.


----------



## cemab4y

Check out this link:

http://shine.yahoo.com/search/recipes?p=Chili&mealCategory=tx_meal_soup_and_stews


----------



## cemab4y

ingredients

2 pounds ground beef
2 medium onions, chopped
1 quart water
1 can (16 ounce size) tomatoes
1 1/2 teaspoon vinegar
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons cumin
1 1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 bay leaves
6 servings hot cooked spaghetti
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 carton (11 to 12 ounce size) oyster crackers
1 cup chopped onion, optional
1 can kidney beans, heated, optional




directions


Mix ground beef, onions and water in pan. Simmer until beef turns brown. Add tomatoes, with liquid, vinegar, Worcestershire, chili powder, cumin, allspice, salt, cayenne, cinnamon, garlic powder and bay leaves. Cover. Simmer 3 hours. 

 The fat will float if there is time, chill and lift off fat layer. If not, spoon off fat. 

 For basic three way chili, serve chili on spaghetti and top with cheese. Pass oyster crackers; For 4 way chili, add chopped onion. For five way chili, spoon heated kidney beans on top.


----------



## BryanMaloney

Blake Bowden said:


> Ingredients



The recipe looks wonderful. My mother-in-law would call it "Yankee chili" because it has *BEANS* in it. I have yet to figure my mother-in-law out.


----------



## BryanMaloney

American Chili Sauce: Ketchup, dressed up with ground red pepper (or flakes), worcestershire sauce, allspice, cloves, garlic powder, cumin, and onion.
Asian Chili Sauce: Ground chilis in vinegar, with salt and garlic.
British "Chili sauce": Could be American, Asian, or ketchup plus horseradish (aka cocktail sauce).


----------



## dfreybur

JTM said:


> I saw beans involved in a Chili recipe.  Why did this thread get a good rating??  (haha)



Because we're not supposed to discuss religion in a Masonic context - Tossing the haha ball back atcha ...


----------



## cemab4y

BryanMaloney said:


> The recipe looks wonderful. My mother-in-law would call it "Yankee chili" because it has *BEANS* in it. I have yet to figure my mother-in-law out.



Actually , Cincinnati chili does not have beans in the actual chili.  You serve it up in "layers". You take a plate, and put on a layer of spaghetti. Then you ladle on a layer of chili. And if you choose, you can add a layer of beans. Then you can add a layer of chopped onions, and then a layer of shredded cheddar cheese. 

Spaghetti with a layer of chili is called "two-way", and all five layers is called "Five-way".


----------



## dfreybur

cemab4y said:


> Actually , Cincinnati chili does not have beans in the actual chili.  You serve it up in "layers". You take a plate, and put on a layer of spaghetti. Then you ladle on a layer of chili. And if you choose, you can add a layer of beans. Then you can add a layer of chopped onions, and then a layer of shredded cheddar cheese.
> 
> Spaghetti with a layer of chili is called "two-way", and all five layers is called "Five-way".



As famous as Skyline chili is I was a bit unimpressed.  It's not that I wanted a Texas style chili and was disappointed it was different.  It's that I wanted a dish that was less greasy or more heavily spiced.  As a cheap food for the masses I wasn't convinced it beat Sloppy Joes.  Note that I'm quite okay with canned Hormel chili if I'm going for an easy dish.  When eating at a restaurant I want something that beats Hormel.  Sigh.


----------



## BryanMaloney

cemab4y said:


> Actually , Cincinnati chili does not have beans in the actual chili.  You serve it up in "layers". You take a plate, and put on a layer of spaghetti. Then you ladle on a layer of chili. And if you choose, you can add a layer of beans. Then you can add a layer of chopped onions, and then a layer of shredded cheddar cheese.



My wife lived for several years in Ohio, so they have the stuff imported here, from time to time. It was Bro. Blake's recipe upon which I commented.


----------



## brother josh

Has to have jalapeÃ±o and honey


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother JC

In NM, chili takes a backseat to the king of cool-weather foods; green chile stew. I won't clutter this thread with the recipe (or extol the wonders of the one true mana), but I'll gladly share my recipe with anyone who wants it.


----------



## brother josh

trysquare said:


> In NM, chili takes a backseat to the king of cool-weather foods; green chile stew. I won't clutter this thread with the recipe (or extol the wonders of the one true mana), but I'll gladly share my recipe with anyone who wants it.



Pls tell


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

Let me write it up. I'll post it later, or in the morning.


----------



## brother josh

Still want that recipe 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

There's a thread about it now, Brother...


----------



## brother josh

Thank bro looks good


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Blake Bowden

Made this tonight and it was tummy!

2 pounds lean ground beef
1 (46 fluid ounce) can tomato juice
1 (29 ounce) can tomato sauce
1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 (15 ounce) can pinto beans, drained and rinsed
1 1/2 cups chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon white sugar
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/4 cup chili powder

Directions

Place ground beef in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium-high heat until evenly brown. Drain, and crumble.

In a large pot over high heat combine the ground beef, tomato juice, tomato sauce, kidney beans, pinto beans, onions, bell pepper, cayenne pepper, sugar, oregano, ground black pepper, salt, cumin and chili powder. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low. 

Simmer for 1 1/2 hours. (Note: If using a slow cooker, set on low, add ingredients, and cook for 8 to 10 hours.)


COOK
1 hr 45 mins*

Serves 8


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## CuAllaidh

I made chili tonight as well... I can't post the recipe because my chili recipe always consists of whatever I have in the fridge goes in it with a healthy amount of chili powder, chilis and chili flakes ..... tonight it was habenaro, ancho, regular chili powder, smoked paprika and a special blend of spices I call my Cajun Blackening spice, along with some ground pork, brown beans, black beans, mushrooms, tomato sauce, and half a bottle of beer, all in the slow cooker to cook over night and most of tomorrow for a pot luck dinner tomorrow


----------

